# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Pse sa here qe digjoj kenge ne youtube ma bllokon kompjuterin dhe me ben zhurme

## ela11

Pse qe sa here hy ne youtube ma bllokon kompjuterin dhe me ben zhurme si te bej nga se vjen zhurma dhe nuk punon me kompjuteri

----------


## BigTornadoo

Shiko Bro Shkurt Futja 1 Format Pc Edhe Ske Me Pas Problem.

----------


## ela11

car rruge te ndjek

----------


## BigTornadoo

Trego Qfar Windows Ke ?

----------


## BigTornadoo

Per Windows Xp

----------


## freeopen

> car rruge te ndjek


Si fillim jep me teper te dhena per compiuterin,browserin qe perdor,te ndodh vetem me Yuotube apo dhe me video te tjera ne streaming ose me nje film ne dvd,etj, etj, keshtu ai qe mund te te ndihmoje mund te krijoje nje ide mbi problemin dhe te te keshilloje se si mund ta zgjidhesh.

Ne qofte se eshte problem temperatua e larte c'fare do zgjidhni me formatimin e kompiuterit?!!.

----------


## ela11

Windows Visa E Kam Kompjuterin Vetem Ne Youtube Ma Ben Kete,,,,faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Caktivizo (disable) hardware acceleratorin.
Te kjo faqe ke pak instruksione se ku te klikosh
dhe cfare duhet bere.
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/404/kb404885.html
Kur te shkosh me klikime te pika 5 e instruksioneve
klik te shenjusi i vogel te vija dhe dhe mbaj miun shtypur.
me miun shtypur levize shenjusin te cepi i vizes
ku shkruan NONE.Pastaj klikon poshte ne apply ne fillim dhe me pas ne ok 
Pastaj fik dhe ndez me vone kompjuterin.

----------


## ela11

> Caktivizo (disable) hardware acceleratorin.
> Te kjo faqe ke pak instruksione se ku te klikosh
> dhe cfare duhet bere.
> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/404/kb404885.html
> Kur te shkosh me klikime te pika 5 e instruksioneve
> klik te shenjusi i vogel te vija dhe dhe mbaj miun shtypur.
> me miun shtypur levize shenjusin te cepi i vizes
> ku shkruan NONE.Pastaj klikon poshte ne apply ne fillim dhe me pas ne ok 
> Pastaj fik dhe ndez me vone kompjuterin.


kur hy ne troubleshoot qe te shtyp change seting nuk me shtypet si tja bej    
faleminderit per ndihmen

----------


## benseven11

Caktivizohet windows vista aero duke e kthyer ne windows vista basik
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windo...windows-vista/
Pastaj provon youtuben.
Nqs vazhdon i njejti problem shkon te kjo faqe dhe shkarkon Direct x sdk
http://www.microsoft.com/download/en...ang=en&id=6812
Pas shkarkimit instalon pakon sdk
Pastaj klik ne start.(Figura poshte)Te kutia bosh search fut dxcpl.exe
Shtyp enter ne tastjere.Klik ne dxcpl.exe per ta hapur dhe prej andej 
mund te caktivizosh hardware akseleratorin.
====
Nqs kompjuteri ka karte grafike Nvidia klik start/klik kontroll panel,
klik Nvidia kontroll panel dhe caktivizo
DirectDraw Accelerator duke klikuar opsionin Off 
Direct3D Accelerator duke klikuar ne opsionin Off(caktivizo).
Klikon poshte ne apply dhe ok per te ruajtur ndryshimet.

----------


## ela11

> Caktivizohet windows vista aero duke e kthyer ne windows vista basik
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windo...windows-vista/
> Pastaj provon youtuben.
> Nqs vazhdon i njejti problem shkon te kjo faqe dhe shkarkon Direct x sdk
> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en...ang=en&id=6812
> Pas shkarkimit instalon pakon sdk
> Pastaj klik ne start.(Figura poshte)Te kutia bosh search fut dxcpl.exe
> Shtyp enter ne tastjere.Klik ne dxcpl.exe per ta hapur dhe prej andej 
> mund te caktivizosh hardware akseleratorin.
> ...


E SHKARKOVA KETE PROGRAM PO KUR HY NE START QE TE SHKRUAJ dxcpl.exe NUK ME DEL

----------


## ela11

> Caktivizohet windows vista aero duke e kthyer ne windows vista basik
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windo...windows-vista/
> Pastaj provon youtuben.
> Nqs vazhdon i njejti problem shkon te kjo faqe dhe shkarkon Direct x sdk
> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en...ang=en&id=6812
> Pas shkarkimit instalon pakon sdk
> Pastaj klik ne start.(Figura poshte)Te kutia bosh search fut dxcpl.exe
> Shtyp enter ne tastjere.Klik ne dxcpl.exe per ta hapur dhe prej andej 
> mund te caktivizosh hardware akseleratorin.
> ...


si ka munddonje rruge tjeter
esi qe nuk me del ne stare dxcpl.exe...e dauloda prap dhe sme del..ka n

----------


## ela11

> E SHKARKOVA KETE PROGRAM PO KUR HY NE START QE TE SHKRUAJ dxcpl.exe NUK ME DEL


nuk me del paketa dsk

----------


## ela11

[QUOTE=benseven11;3251495]Caktivizohet windows vista aero duke e kthyer ne windows vista basik
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windo...windows-vista/
Pastaj provon youtuben.
Nqs vazhdon i njejti problem shkon te kjo faqe dhe shkarkon Direct x sdk
http://www.microsoft.com/download/en...ang=en&id=6812
Pas shkarkimit instalon pakon sdk
Pastaj klik ne start.(Figura poshte)Te kutia bosh search fut dxcpl.exe
Shtyp enter ne tastjere.Klik ne dxcpl.exe per ta hapur dhe prej andej 
mund te caktivizosh hardware akseleratorin.
====
Nqs kompjuteri ka karte grafike Nvidia klik start/klik kontroll panel,
klik Nvidia kontroll panel dhe caktivizo
DirectDraw Accelerator duke klikuar opsionin Off 
Direct3D Accelerator duke klikuar ne opsionin Off(caktivizo).
Klikon poshte ne apply dhe ok per te ruajtur 
E DOWNLODA PO KA TA SHKARKOJ PAKON SDK NUK ME DEL SE KUR FTEM NE START NUK ME DEL DXCPL.EXE  ME DEL MICROSOFT DIRECTX SDK READ ME DHE KUR E SHTYP KETE ME DEL FAQJA E INTERNETIT

----------


## benseven11

Nqs DXCPL.EXE  nuk te shfaqet fare kjo tregon
qe nuk ke direct x te instaluar ne kompjuter.

Link direkt per te shkarkuar direct x-in.
Te linku poshte klik i djathte dhe "klik save target as".
Te dritarja qe del klik lart majtas ne linkun desktop.
Pastaj klik poshte ne butonin save dhe do filloje shkarkimi.
Skedari eshte 571 mb eshte nje cike i madh dhe kerkon kohe te shkarkohet 2-3 ore mbase me.shume.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/i...XSDK_Jun10.exe
Pasi shkarkimi perfundon klik ne run per ta instaluar.

Nqs e ke bere downloadin sakte te sdk me pare,atehere verifikoje si me poshte
klik start dhe ne kutine e search bosh mbi start shkruan
DXSDK_Jun10.exe
Te menuja e startit lart a shikon DXSDK_Jun10.exe?
Nqs e shikon klik dy here ne DXSDK_Jun10.exe per ta instaluar.

----------


## ela11

> Nqs DXCPL.EXE  nuk te shfaqet fare kjo tregon
> qe nuk ke direct x te instaluar ne kompjuter.
> 
> Link direkt per te shkarkuar direct x-in.
> Te linku poshte klik i djathte dhe "klik save target as".
> Te dritarja qe del klik lart majtas ne linkun desktop.
> Pastaj klik poshte ne butonin save dhe do filloje shkarkimi.
> Skedari eshte 571 mb eshte nje cike i madh dhe kerkon kohe te shkarkohet 2-3 ore mbase me.shume.
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/i...XSDK_Jun10.exe
> ...


ben e bera kete qe me the po tani car rruge te ndjek,,,,,,shum faleminderit per ndihmen

----------


## benseven11

Tani duhet caktivizuar hardware akseleratori.
Shiko figuren te ky post dhe vazhdon me klik nga 1 deri te numri i fundit.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...5&postcount=10
Pastaj pasi mbaron ,fik laptopin e ndez dhe shkon ne youtube
dhe do jete ne rregull.

----------


## ela11

prap nuk me del dxcpl.exe  nuk e di pse sdel une e downloda ate qe me the ben

----------


## ela11

nuk me behet kjo dreqi si tja bej pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ncncncncnc...

1 Click Start / Control Panel / Appearance and Personalization.
2 Under Personalization, click Adjust screen resolution.
3 On the Display Settings dialog, click the Advanced Settings... button.
4 On the monitor properties dialog, click the Troubleshoot tab.
5 Click the Change settings button.
6 On the security dialog, click Continue.
7 Move the Hardware Acceleration slider to the third notch.
5 Click OK.
6 Restart Windows.

----------

